
Viber adds end-to-end encryption, hidden chats as message app privacy wave grows - secfirstmd
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/19/viber-adds-end-to-end-encryption-hidden-chats-universal-delete-as-messaging-app-privacy-grows/
======
secfirstmd
As ever, I genuinely and eagerly await the response from @Moxie and others on
here (whom have a huge amount more knowledge of encryption than I do) and
their analysis of this. My first response is...wouldn't touch Viber with a
barge-poll. Not open source, a strong Israeli Defence connection at the board
level etc etc etc

